# Leo gecko red nose help



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

one of my leos seems to have a bad nose cant think what it is need advice


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

looks like snout rub but you don't often see it in leos...hmmm...strange one...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm... i actually think ive seen a lot of pics of leos with reddened noses without anything being said... having said that ours dont have a red nose.. 
could it be an alergic reaction to any chemicals used to clean the water bowl? crix having steel toe caps on? maybe to the repti carpet? 

it honestly doesnt ring any serious bells but im baffled all the same


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

are u leaving crickets in with him?? maybe the crickets are having a wee nibble of his face. :?:


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for replies 

i am in process of re doing viv so no more reptile carpet  could be that i guess

and i make sure all crix are eaten or out after feeding

im puzzled


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

It does look like snout rub, has he been up at the glass alot lately? do you keep him with any others? could it be a fight wound?


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

reptile carpet can give nasty burns if they scrape along it after a cricket... maybe he got a bit overexcited and nosedived it? could have been that maybe!?


----------



## solidius (Aug 15, 2006)

BELIAL said:


> reptile carpet can give nasty burns if they scrape along it after a cricket... maybe he got a bit overexcited and nosedived it? could have been that maybe!?


tbh i think u have hit the nail on the head he does go a bit crazy lunging at crickets hopefully it will get better now as ive just changed to lino tbh i think reptile carpet is crap ...will keep an eye on it tho


----------

